# Fletching cutting hand on recurve?



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Over the summer I purchased a Martin Hunter Recurve. It is a 70 # @ 28 bow. She is a smooth quite shooter for sure. I shoot it off the shelf and am good to about 30yards.
Recently I realized that I never checked the nock point for square and had litterly just been shooting it the way it came from previous owner. I shoot three under. I used a framing square and sqared the arrow perfectly offthe string. I then reset the nock point and noticed the arrows hitting much more solid. I fletch my own arrows with a tight right helical 5 inch feathers. shoot cock feather out amd shoot the bow well.
Heres the new problem, on my left hand between thumb and index finger, the feathers are hitting my hand and leaving small cuts. I really cant hold the bow different grip wise, so whats next?
Dave


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

When shooting off the shelf, you want your nock to be high. All of my traditional bows where i shoot off the shelf, the bottom of my nocking point is 5/8" above level with the shelf. You will get much better arrow flight off the shelf, and better feather wear, if your nocking point is high. If its much lower than mine, your arrows will be kicking up and down in flight. Unless your shooting off of a flipper style rest, all traditional bows should be nocked high for proper arrow flight when shooting off the shelf. To see if this works, try just nocking your arrow above your nocking point and see how it shoots, and if your current problem goes away.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Dry Feather said:


> When shooting off the shelf, you want your nock to be high. All of my traditional bows where i shoot off the shelf, the bottom of my nocking point is 5/8" above level with the shelf. You will get much better arrow flight off the shelf, and better feather wear, if your nocking point is high. If its much lower than mine, your arrows will be kicking up and down in flight. Unless your shooting off of a flipper style rest, all traditional bows should be nocked high for proper arrow flight when shooting off the shelf. To see if this works, try just nocking your arrow above your nocking point and see how it shoots, and if your current problem goes away.


I will adjust to 5/8 inch and repost results tomorrow. I just assumed and was wrong apparently. Thanks.


----------



## muddog (Jun 10, 2006)

I tried Right helicals and had the same results, Now all I shoot is Left hand and the problem went away, they seem to rotate away from the fingers better, just my experience.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

muddog said:


> I tried Right helicals and had the same results, Now all I shoot is Left hand and the problem went away, they seem to rotate away from the fingers better, just my experience.


I agree with this ..shoot left wing feathers and see if it helps


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I just watched my new Black Widow DVD and learned something. They explain a side of arrow tuning I never thought of. They suggest turning your nock, so the quill on the feather does not touch the shelf at all. This helps prevent porpoising and keeps the feather off your hand a little more. The helical of the fletching does not matter at all. They suggest cutting the feathers off of an arrow, down to the quill. Tune the same as a bare shaft, but look for the nock high flight, and adjust your nock so your feathers clear the shelf, and this also improves the bare shaft flight, and fine tunes even more. I always had my cock feather to the left and shot fine, but am now looking forward to testing with better shelf clearance.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

I cant switch helical at this time, I have fletched alot of arrows and spent too much time to switch. I tried placing the arrow over the nock and shooting a few and I was all over the board with no consistancy, so instead of relearning, I will finish this season till Feb. with current setup. I was shooting tonight with gloves on to prepare for colder weather and was spot on to 30 ish. I appreciate the help so far.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Dry Feather said:


> I just watched my new Black Widow DVD and learned something. They explain a side of arrow tuning I never thought of. They suggest turning your nock, so the quill on the feather does not touch the shelf at all. This helps prevent porpoising and keeps the feather off your hand a little more. The helical of the fletching does not matter at all. They suggest cutting the feathers off of an arrow, down to the quill. Tune the same as a bare shaft, but look for the nock high flight, and adjust your nock so your feathers clear the shelf, and this also improves the bare shaft flight, and fine tunes even more. I always had my cock feather to the left and shot fine, but am now looking forward to testing with better shelf clearance.


Is this video available online?


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

How about your grip? I shoot with a relaxed bow hand. How do you grip your bow when at full draw? Just a thought that maybe your raising your index finger too high, too close to the shelf.

I will see if I can locate the video, but not sure its available without buyng a bow from them or just buying the video from them. I will do a search and see if I can find it.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

Try Cock feather in and see what happens.


----------



## LAZ (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a similar problem, got a golf glove for my left hand which feels good and ended the problem Howard


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Here was the solution....
The string that was on the bow has stretched alot and was causing my brace height to be over an inch short. I put on a new string ,sete brace height to 8", set the nock at 5/8, and installed new wool silencers. Like a brand new bow. Thanks for the suggestons, I am very pleased to say that fletching contact is no longer an issue.


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

nice job on the fix ...


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

i was told once by an old guy.."you hunt with gloves on so practice with gloves on".....


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

eaglecaps said:


> i was told once by an old guy.."you hunt with gloves on so practice with gloves on".....


I hardly ever wear gloves...


----------



## kilo (Aug 11, 2010)

I actually put some small bits way into my hand doing the same thing, like a feather sliver! It hurt like crud, I shoot longbow with no rest, so you run the risk. but no problems as of late


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

kilo said:


> I actually put some small bits way into my hand doing the same thing, like a feather sliver! It hurt like crud, I shoot longbow with no rest, so you run the risk. but no problems as of late


doesn't sound fun.........


----------

